# IDPA / USPSA / other practical Training ???'s



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Having just gotten into shooting a handgun within the past 5 years I've never really done anything other than go to the range...having acquired my CCW permit within the past year I now feel like I would like to check into something a little more practical than standing in a stall and blasting at paper...aside from advanced self defense courses in my area, I was wondering if you all could tell me a little more about these two being that I know nothing of either...formats, costs, etc., which one is approachable from a civilian standpoint, ie: more laid back, and more applicable to sharpening practical skills without competing against Navy Seals and lifetime LEO Armorers? Not that I have anything against these two groups, just that it would be very intimidating hanging with gun experts as a rookie.

Thanks in advance...Buckeye


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Whew where to start.

Any of the shooting sports will help you sharpen your skills. IDPA leans more toward the practical 'carry a gun every day' aspect. Cover garments, using required cover while reloading etc. 

You will be amazed how a simple mag change can get fumbled up under the pressure of the clock. 

Go to a couple matches in your area as an observer, take your guns though, you might just get talked into shooting!!!! The folks I have met are very, very willing to help out a newie. Heck I just starting shooting USPSA and Multi-gun this year. Its a blast. You'll do better than you think. My first match I finished middle of the pack!!!! I was very happy with that. I have no burning desire to strive to win. I just want to sharpen my skills etc. I view it the same as shooting skeet and sporting clays all summer in order to stay sharp for duck season.....

Check out the USPSA and IDPA web sites.....lots of info to browse through.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been tp three USPSA matches. I find it to be very valuable practice. They hold them once a month at a local range and I will continue to atend whenever possible. They have two or three stages setup, you do each one twice. Cost is $20. Everyone is friendly and willing to help. You really only compete against yourself, but it's fun to see where you rank. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure wish I could. Sounds like a blast. I have found that allmost all shooting sports you find friendly people willing to help you to get started. Take MMMikes & JWkimber45's advice and go and enjoy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The first thing to keep in mind is that neither IDPA nor USPSA is "training," at least for self-defense. They are both trigger time, but neither will teach you real defensive skills. Both, in fact, encourage some "tactics" that might get you killed on the street. But, as long as they are kept in perspective, I think the trigger time in either is valuable, as is the gunhandling skill under pressure that you'll learn.

IDPA is closer to "real world" defensive use of pistols. It is definitely the more laid back of the two. That said, the skill level I've seen at most IDPA matches is not, on average, as high as that of most USPSA matches I've attended. Technique at IDPA matches tends toward the primitive, with little cutting-edge stuff seen. The plus side is that a good shooter can be very competitive with a minimal investement in equipment (a decent service or compact auto and good belt holster will work fine for local matches).

USPSA is track and field with a pistol. You will typically shoot A LOT more at a USPSA match than at an IDPA match. The scenarios are outlandish, but you get to shoot many, many BBs! Technique is far more up-to-date, on average, than at an IDPA match. Guns are typically more expensive and more "tricked out" in USPSA. The Master and A class competitors in USPSA are very, very skilled shooters. You can learn a lot just by watching them carefully.

Both are designed for civilian shooters. At every match I've attended (many), civilians have outnumbered law enforcement and military by at least ten to one. I wouldn't worry so much about being beaten by a Navy SEAL as your CPA or the electrician who just rewired your house -- which I have personally experienced.

Actually, don't worry about losing at all -- because you WILL shoot poorly your first few times out. The people who shoot these sports are almost uniformly friendly, and no one will look down on you for being new. If anything, they'll go out of their way to help and encourage you.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

What Mike said +1

I have always thought of IDPA as the friendlier New competitor format. The courses of fire are less than 18 rounds and are normally very specific in the way they are to be shoot. I have found it a good testing ground for support equipment (Holsters, Belts). I have shoot into and out of cars at IDPA matches - don't get to do that very often.  Lots of good people and yes a few gun experts.

IPSC/USPSA - Tends to fire alot more ammo, a 32 round stage is not uncommon. Weapons sky is the limit pretty much. But they do have different Divisions so you don't have to compete with the space guns.

Get out to a local match and watch but take your gun ammo and holster and mag pouches with you. 

***I drove up to Zanesville and shoot a match (Steel) at Briar Rabbit - lots of fun.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. Looks like IDPA would be the place to start. Yes I understand they are more trigger time with scenarios that civilans wouldn't want to get themselves into, but I think just exercising your marksmanship & reloading under pressure is better than standing in a range stall plinking away. I'm a firm believer in practice and proficiency with your weapon, and that the lack of makes you a danger to yourself and others. I looked up our local IDPA chapter, unfortunately I missed this month's shoot and will be at a wedding during next months, but hopefully I'll be able to catch September's as an observer. Thanks for all the good info given so far. :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I need to get into something like that. I have never done or seen that before but looks fun. I am sure they do they im Portland. got to go google.


----------



## Tacticaljunkie.com (Aug 20, 2006)

I personally like the IPSC shooting, I have not done any IDPA shoots other then just for fun at my local range with some of the range masters but it was not as fun for me, I enjoy the constant shooting and moving that IPSC offers. Running and shooting, reloading on the move, etc. I would love to do an IDPA match one day but for now I am sticking with IPSC. Although it is not geared toward carrying a weapon concealed as IDPA is.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out this range. It's in Circleville. Here: http://www.pcsirange.com/. I've observed an IDPA match in Grove City and a recent outdoor steel challenge match in Circleville. Getting ready to purchase the equipment. I'm starting with the SC matches. Much more low-key. Shorts and a t-shirt. No outer vest is required like IDPA. Plus, five rounds is the max load. No quick mag reloads. No holes in paper. You hear the 'ping' of the round hitting the steel plate. Personally, I think you'd enjoy the SC better as a beginner. You don't even need a holster to start. Some shoot 22's, which requires no holster per the rules. You can stand at the ready position in the box and wait for the timer to buzz. The RO will talk you through every step.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I might have to check that out SZ looks fun. We'll see what I can squeeze in around hunting seasons. I don't own anything smaller than .40 (except my Bersa .380, but I'd rather shoot with a longer gun), I'm thinking I might have to go look for a full sized 9mm if I start shooting courses to take advantage of the accuracy and low cost of ammo.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I shot competitively in the Air Force but that was twenty+ years ago. I will shoot in something next year. I’m spending this year healing from two ankle surgeries.

As far as shooting against SEALS et.- I look at it this way. There is nothing like competition to make you get better. When you play/compete against people who are better than you it only helps you. Those guys have shot thousands of rounds and have real life experiences with uncle sam picking up the tab.

I got decent when all I did all day was shoot in getting ready for the world wide competition but then I was shooting five days a week for over a month. Ya, somebody had to do it.	:mrgreen:


----------

